# best sound for calling this time of year



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was wondering what sounds are best for calling coyotes this time of year? I'm hunting in southern missouri. Any tips will be aporeicated.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

CoyoteHunter243,

I shot a coyote just the weekend before last and was using the 16 minute sound track that Varmint Al has on his website. I used some other sounds this weekend in the same location and didn't see anything.

Helmet_s


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just about any call works this time of year as the parents are still feeding pups that can't hunt on their own yet and are getting bigger every week requiring more and more nourishment. The pups are getting bigger every week and it won't be long before they can survive on their own and will therefore become fair game on their own. This time of year they are just collateral, if you kill the parents you most likely will kill them by starvation. My 2 cents.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pup distress gets there attention pretty good up in this country.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree catcapper. Along with pup distress, just about any distress call should get some attention. As youngdon said, the adults are feeding pups and if they think they heard an injured prey animal, they will almost surely check it out. JMO


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have. The 16min sequince but haven't used it yet but will defently have to try it this weekend. And I agree but I'm trying to get a new pred hunter into the sport and this weekend is about the only one I have free in along time. And thanks for all the tips they all make great scince to me. How long do they take to come in to a call in this heat? I do most all of my calling in the winter. I'm trying to get into summer hunting.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotehunter243 said:


> I have. The 16min sequince but haven't used it yet but will defently have to try it this weekend. And I agree but I'm trying to get a new pred hunter into the sport and this weekend is about the only one I have free in along time. And thanks for all the tips they all make great scince to me. How long do they take to come in to a call in this heat? I do most all of my calling in the winter. I'm trying to get into summer hunting.


The time factor hinges on the circumstances. I have called dogs in within 3 to 5 minutes in warm weather months and have had to call for an hour in cold weather months. If a dog is close and hungry, the season usually doesn't make any difference in my opinion.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did some callin week before last and alittle last week. Used pup in distress and rabbit distress and baby rabbit distress. Had medium results but most responses were early morning here in Dallas. Did call stray dogs and a couple cats came to investigate. Actually calling within city limits in woooded areas with creeks or thick cover and was surprised at results.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Most sound will draw coyotes this time of year, one thing that you should try is to get out there early. Be on the set when shooting light occurs. As the day warms up, coyotes will bed down in the shade and make calling harder. When all else fails, set up at a water hole or something like it that has coyote sign late in the evening, say the last 2 hours before dark and wait without a sound. Stay way out, over 100 yards, and towards the downwind side. You may get a chance at a coyote going to water. In hardwoods country a tree stand may be the ticket.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Still love this video....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, (not trying to start anything here, jmo) but I like to leave my coyotes alone this time of year. We flat don't have many dogs and the ones we do have are on litters, I want those pups to grow a little more. I usually start about mid september, about the time I am scouting for muleys. But, I love to howl so thats what I stick with early...pup howls. But if I was going out now, it would be pup distress. That is dynomite just about all year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We definitly see eye-to-eye on leaving them alone this time of year, it has been to long and I am starting to get antsy to hunt. I have been out a few times scouting and have located a few dogs (one was definitly wet) Sometimes I call them using sounds that I wouldn't normally use to see if they will work, sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Testing new loads is my fall back for this time of year.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh dont get me wrong, I mess with the coyotes while Im out flathead fishing (I always have a howler) on the lake. I wonder what they think of the howls coming from the middle of the lake...as in on the water.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Oh dont get me wrong, I mess with the coyotes while Im out flathead fishing (I always have a howler) on the lake. I wonder what they think of the howls coming from the middle of the lake...as in on the water.


You guys are far too patient for me. They are so thick out here it doesn't matter what time of year it is, if I can tolerate the weather, or get out at night, I'm gonna do it. PLUS, the ranchers that let me on their land want the dogs gone NOW as they've got small calves that are being harassed hardcore by them.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

that woud be nice ebbs, wish we had more coyotes up here.


----------

